# font-color Attribut überschreiben



## MAN (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine bestimmte Kombination aus Tags, wie ich folgendes machen kann:


```
<font color="#FF0000">Das ist <font color="#0000FF">ein</font>Test</font>
```

Was dann folgendes ausgeben soll:

Das ist ein Test

und nicht 

Das ist ein Test 

Gibt es so eine Kombination?

Für die, die wissen wollen, was das für einen Sinn hat:

Ich code mir gerade einen VB-Code-Parser, der mir die Schlüsselwörter von VB eines Textes highlightet. Da es auch so etwas wie Kommentare gibt (mit dem Zeichen ' erkenntlich gemacht), brauche ich sowas, damit ich folgendes machen kann:

```
<font color="#FF0000">' Das ist ein Kommentar für Integer</font>
```
Da jetzt aber Integer auch ein Schlüsselwort von VB ist, parst mein Parser das auch mit, und schreibt dann um das Wort Integer auch noch einmal <font color="#0000FF">Integer</font> hin. Dieses soll aber in diesem Fall überschrieben werden!

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt meinen Erklärungen folgen 

Wenn nicht, postet einfach schnell, was ihr nicht verstanden habt!

Vielen Dank!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Avariel (5. September 2004)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob dir das hilft, aber wenn du den Code um ein bisschen CSS ergänzt, überschreibts dir den Color-Code. Sieht dann so aus:

```
<font color="#FF0000">Das ist <font color="#0000FF" style="color: #FF0000">ein</font> Test</font>
```


----------



## MAN (5. September 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Leider, ist es nicht sowas, was ich dazu gerade gebrauchen könnte.

Also ich bräuchte so was:

<font color="#FF0000">' Das ist ein <font color="#0000FF">Integer</font></font>

was mir dann das ausgibt:

' Das ist ein Integer

statt:

' Das ist ein Integer

Damit ich, wenn da kein kommentar drumrum ist, folgendes machen kann:

Das ist ein <font color="#0000FF">Integer</font>

Das ist ein Integer

Vielleicht ist das jetzt etwas verständlicher geworden - ich weiß, ist schwer zu erklären!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## MAN (5. September 2004)

Habe es jetzt eigentlich noch besser gelöst.

Ich habe einfach aus dem Code *Das ist ein <font color="#0000FF">Integer</font>* den Font-Tag durch mein PHP-Script rauslöschen lassen.

Nun passt es perfekt!

mfG,
MAN


----------

